# new Dio



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I found out how to post pix's larger so you can see more detail so I'm posting these over again.


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Looks outstanding... Are the cars kit's that you built or are they pre-built die
cast? Either way it's one sharp looking Dio! :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

They are Diecast pre-built I got from Walmart,i hate that the pic are not larger.I'm going to try and send them as Attachments and see if that makes them larger.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Now see if this works Hell it made it smaller.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

If someone can tell me how to inlarge pic's on Photobucket that would be wonderful.they start out a lot larger but get down sized when sent to Photobucket.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

looks great bucwheat.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

How you been doing Gunn,still want to find time to meet with you,hey you don't happen to have some plastic models you would part with,I am building a junk yard and need cars of any condition.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i will look around and get back to you on it.
we will hook up sometime at the flea market


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Re posted the pix's larger so more detail could be seen.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great job on the dealership. Great concept, too! Those pics start to show some of the fine detail you've achieved. Nice!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Rolls,I do put a lot of detail in my Dio's and it's hard to see unless the pix are large.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks RR


----------

